# Mobile ATI Cards



## MDK22 (Jan 31, 2006)

I know it would be a stupid thing to overclock a laptop but then again i am crazy so y not. I am wondering wether or not ATI Tool can be used on my laptop. Mines a 9600/9700 mobile edition. Dont want to fry my video card by just tryin it.

Besides me being criminally insane, i am having this problem with my laptop it wont execute cli.exe aka Catalyst control center. I also tried reinstalling the drivers no such luck. I was wondering if you guys had any ideas. This would mean ATI Tool wouldnt work if i dont have Catalyst control center right?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Use mine on my laptop.*

I have the same card as you.  I use the ATI Tool on mine and it does not crash.  What kind of comp you got?

Edit: By the way, the Catalyst does not work on my comp either.  Think it is the card being mobile and all.


----------



## infrared (Feb 2, 2006)

MDK22 said:
			
		

> I know it would be a stupid thing to overclock a laptop but then again i am crazy so y not. I am wondering wether or not ATI Tool can be used on my laptop. Mines a 9600/9700 mobile edition. Dont want to fry my video card by just tryin it.
> 
> Besides me being criminally insane, i am having this problem with my laptop it wont execute cli.exe aka Catalyst control center. I also tried reinstalling the drivers no such luck. I was wondering if you guys had any ideas. This would mean ATI Tool wouldnt work if i dont have Catalyst control center right?



First off, it's perfectly Ok to overclock the graphics card in your laptop. I had a ATI mobile 9000 series, which is complete crap. I gave that card a hell of a clocking, and it still lasted nearly a year until it got stuck by lightening  The only thing with overclocking a laptop is that the temperatures will be slightly higher, which will limit your maximum overclock. Basically higher temperatures will cause the chip to error earlier, which ATITool will detect and reduce the frequencies until it errors no more. In some cases you find that your graphics crashes before any artifacts are found, thats fine, no damage done, just remember not to go that far again!  

Ok, ATI catalyst control center requires that you have Microsoft's .net framework installed. You can get this from their download section quite easily and it doesn't take up a lot of space. After installing that, you shouldn't have any more problems!


----------



## trog100 (Feb 2, 2006)

u upped my 6600 go quite a lot.. 375 core to 450 and the memory from 600 to 700.. they are 6600U speeds.. it didnt seem to mind it much and upped the 3dmark2005 score from 2350 to 2800.. all in all a nice noticable increase.. it only goes up there when in 3d mode.. 

it runs hotter when idling than when working hard.. idling the fan switches off.. goes temps go up to about 70c then the fan comes on and down they come to 60c under load.. the fans just spend more time on when under load..

never found a way to tweak the pentium M cpu else i would do that as well.. i am sure it would go from its 1763 to the more expensive M 2000-ish speeds with no problem.. 

trog


----------



## MDK22 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wasnt sure if it would work on laptops figuered id ask first rather then try. As for catalyst i do think i need to install  .net framework forgot it needed it. Ill get back to ya by tomm with my results. 

But right now if i run 3dMark05 non mobile without overclock i get like 508 if i shut down everything includin explorer i get 628. I will try and overclock and see what i get.


----------



## infrared (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool, good luck.

It's always worth checking about things that your not sure about 

Cya


----------



## MDK22 (Feb 3, 2006)

Catalyst Control Center now works i still cant believe i forgot the .net framework.

As for overclocking though there is no temp gauge on ATI Tool   So i dont know if i wanna mess with it there is also no fan control prob cause its a laptop ie no fan. 

Have any of you guys overclocked a 9600/9700 radeon mobile edition. If so could you tell me what ur current clock speeds are. This way i have a goal to aim for and also so i dont overdo the overclock and fry my card. 

Before i had gotten Catalyst Control Center up and using 5.13 ATI Drivers i had gotten 628 on 3dMark05 since it wasnt the mobile edition thats decent. Hopefully now that i have everything cranked to low and i have omega 6.1 drivers i can get it to actually run at least at 1 fps lol. Id like to overclock it before i run the test again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2006)

my buddy has a laptop w/ the same exact card he got it upto 425(dwn clkd to 400) and like 360 on the mem


----------



## MDK22 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thnx ill try it out but im kinda scared to do it without a temp gauge lol. Anyone else have this card. More ppl better idea of what card can handle.


----------



## nobleman (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ati X700 A1667*

Hi, my first post...  

I try to reduce temp for my FSC Amilo 1667 AMD 4000+... could you please give me some extra infos? Has anybody done this before? 
I read installation guide, so I created a new profile at 200 Core and Memory, and also another one at 100... Both of them work at the moment, but am not sure if anything strange will happen...

Thx in advance


----------

